# New to Dubai - Jobs



## Cordy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi All.

I am new to this forum and I am looking at moving to dubai from the UK.

I have been job hunting like mad but all of these websites where i have to register is not helping very much.

Please could you advise me re your routes taken or any other alternatives on finding a job in dubai.

Thank you all in advance.

Look froward to your replies


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Use LinkedIn for a start. That way you can talk to the correct people directly. But you have to be patient! I spent months sending emails to companies and registering with websites to no avail.
For the last month I have been using LinkedIn and have made some decent contacts. The best thing is actually getting some replies! Even if its to say they are not hiring! Hoping to get a job offer from one company within the next couple of months providing they win some of the work they are bidding for.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks ben i will give that a try


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Forget applying 'blind' through websites each vacancy gets thousands of applicants a day which are duly ignored.

Best thing is to use the usual channels to look for work but when you find a position, do a bit of detective work and find out either who is in charge of HR or who your potential new boss would be. After that phone them and ask if could you send your CV directly to them. 

They will probably tell you to use the website or go through HR anyway but try to get them to agree that they'll look at your application.

Don't hound the person, come across as desperate or go into a 10 min monologue why you are best for the job. In this day and age you have "to apply" to apply for a job and it's only a 5 min polite conversation where the only goal is to get your CV read.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Ben_130;

Please guide in detail ,how to use LINKEDIN,for using the way as you have mentioned in your above post.I have my account,overthere but did not use it that way.i am in search of better opportunity in uae.

Thanks.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Cordy said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am looking at moving to dubai from the UK.
> 
> ...


Some good advice already submitted on here Cordy. My success was due to placing an ad on Dubizzle - within 2 days I received a message wanting to arrange a telephone interview. After hour and a half interview I was hired. I suspect this isn't the norm or that usual but it's worth a try. Best of luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks petrolhead!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks petrolhead!


You're very welcome Hassan. You could even give me a 'like' if you wish


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Try submit your CV at Charterhouse Middle East. I was hired through that website. If your CV is shortlisted there is one consultant who will take care of it and is responsible of placing a job for you to the prospective employer.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

man i just came to Dubai, went and met the HR guys directly and got a job in 20 days straight!

Spent months sitting in fornt of the computer.......best is to come and explore the market....see if the city is what you are luking for in terms of living....

Keep the head up high man! In due time you will find what u want


----------



## Cordy (Jul 19, 2011)

Safe New Kid appriciate it bless


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> man i just came to Dubai, went and met the HR guys directly and got a job in 20 days straight!
> 
> Spent months sitting in fornt of the computer.......best is to come and explore the market....see if the city is what you are luking for in terms of living....
> 
> Keep the head up high man! In due time you will find what u want


Thats great !!!

Please guide how did you targetted the HR guys to meet and how did specifically you knew that they have had the vacant position.Kinldy elaborate !

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

I came over for a month in April and applied for one job from a job posting, but instead of using the online application, I did what others have said and spoke to HR direct after doing some Googling. I'm just about to start work for them tomorrow having relocated from the UK. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Please share that what is the procedure of changing job in uae,before completion of intitial contract period of two years.

Thanks.


----------

